# US News and World Report



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

US News and World ReportClinical Trial News: Treating IBS by changing your thinkingBy Sarah BaldaufPosted 9/6/06Consider a possible mind-body connection: Might an overactive brain be irritating your bowel? Researchers at the University of California-Los Angeles are now conducting a clinical trial aimed at figuring out whether changing certain cognitive processes might alleviate the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. The condition, characterized by abdominal pain, diarrhea, and constipation, is the most common diagnosis gastroenterologists make. Yet little is known about its pathology. One theory is that the brain and central nervous system start to overrespond to normal gastrointestinal sensations, says psychologist and principal investigator Bruce Naliboff.Volunteers join one of three intervention groups. Those in the first group are taught progressive muscle relaxation techniques to reduce tension, since stress can trigger or exacerbate symptoms. The second group focuses on identifying situations and thought processes that aggravate their symptoms. The reasoning: They can learn not to react overly anxiously to events in their lives--or "catastrophize"--and thus manage their symptoms, says Michael Frese, psychologist and trial manager. The third group is given educational materials on the physiology of IBS to find out if an understanding of the science might result in better control of symptoms. Volunteers in all three groups receive 10 weekly sessions with a psychologist and a follow-up meeting after six months.Using brain imaging and other techniques on willing participants, the researchers also are investigating how strong the feedback system between the GI tract and the brain actually is. The research, sponsored by the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases, is expected to continue recruiting subjects through the winter of 2007. Further details can be found at clinicaltrials.gov.http://www.usnews.com/usnews/health/articl.../6healthweb.htm


----------

